# mystery lumps on oranda



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

hi
my oranda goldfish had developed some lumps on it's head. They appear to be part of the red bonus on its head (don't know the technical name) and are whitish in colour. At first I thought whitespot, but they don't appear anywhere else on its body. Also they look more like lumps coming from underneath the red and pushing through I'd that makes sense, not like any whitespot I've ever seen. 
She/he is in with 3 other fish and bone have been affected. They only appeared in the last day or so/ I only noticed today.
All other behaviour normal. I've had Ponyo for about 3 years now, possibly longer.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)




----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Geckogirl_88 said:


> image
> image
> image


that's either lymphocystis- a viral infection that causes white pimples, it's quite harmless & will clear up on their own. or- your oranda is male, & those are hormonal tubercles.


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

fab  if it's the virus, could my other fish be affected? Is another goldfish and two golden barbs


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Geckogirl_88 said:


> fab  if it's the virus, could my other fish be affected? Is another goldfish and two golden barbs


usually only affects one host. if it's male tubercles, he'll start chasing other fish.


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Ah, ok. He's a fair bit bigger so I hope he's not too naughty :/ they really did seem to randomly appear just today


----------



## RubyRoo12 (Jun 20, 2012)

The head lump is called a wen. The white dots seem to appear and disappear and ive had it on all of my orandas ive owned in the past,from teeny little 2" babies up to 10" breeding adults, it could possibly be new wen growth as they do grow as the fish ages. It isnt breeding tubercules, these look very different and most likely wont show up on the wen. The breeding dots feel rough to the touch, and are usually on gillcovers and front fins, though they can appear across the head it is unusual. What size tank are these guys in? They look beautiful


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

This is their tank.









I feel they look different again today. Some are going red at the base but growing in size. Others look like lumps on top of lumps now. Hope he/she is ok.


----------



## jeff66 (Jul 6, 2014)

hi
I believe the white spot as you describe is wen growth which is the cap of the fish.when I started buying orandas for my tank I panicked as I thought this was an outbreak of whitespot.pretty sure its the headgrowth of the wen. do you find that there are long trails of the white coming from its head.google wen head growth.


----------



## Geckogirl_88 (Apr 24, 2009)

Not long, but kind of like little tubercles. The base of them is turning red so I'm hoping it is just Ponyo growing up, though she's fairly massive already lol


----------

